# Ebay seller



## dodidoki (Aug 22, 2022)

Dear Friends, anyone has or had experience with raymondo 47? I bought a plant from him, i paid, and now the seller disappeared from ebay, i can t contact him, etc.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 22, 2022)

Not heard of them. Raise the issue with eBay.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2022)

Yep dispute.


----------

